# Solved: Xp Sp3 internet problem



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi.
My network connections says that my internet is connected, but when I open a browser, no webpages are available.
Nothing can access the internet, even though I can ping google.
When I ping google, the first one ends in error, but the rest succeed.

I have tried winsockxpfix but it fails.

This occurred after SpywareDoctor removed some viruses from my computer, it may have been caused by Ad-aware also.

Can someone help me?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you have any firewalls on your computer? ZoneAlarm, Norton, McAfee? It sounds like a firewall problem.

Please post an ipconfig /all as well as a ping google.com


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree that it sounds firewallish, but if winsockxpfix hasn't been updated for SP2/SP3 then ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I was thinking that it could possibly be related to the ZoneAlarm problem earlier this year. Try the stack repairs though.


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok.
Hi TerryNet!
You responded to one of my earlier linux posts.
Ok, I will try that.
Thanks for helping.
BTW, I have outpost firewall 2009.


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope. 
Your procedure had no effect, unfortunately.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Which one? Disabling the firewalls or the stack repair.


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Both.
The stack repair did not change anything, and disabling the firewall had no effect. I will try again...


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Google ping works.
How would I copy the ipconfig /all?
Copy Paste onto a flash drive?
How do you select in command prompt?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Right click in the command prompt and click "Select All" then press Enter. It's now copied to your clipboard. You can paste it into any application (such as notepad).


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Oops...
Before I read that post, I went ahead and made a screenshot.








Note: I censored for fun. Sorry about the white blobs...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Wait... Is that really what shows up for DNS????


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan>ping /all
IP address must be specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jonathan-laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-62-37-C3

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-BB-A2-A2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.76.178
68.87.78.130
68.87.69.146
?
?
?
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 18, 2008 6:56:34 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 19, 2008 6:56:34
PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [72.14.207.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.14.207.99: bytes=32 time=319ms TTL=240
Reply from 72.14.207.99: bytes=32 time=342ms TTL=240
Request timed out.
Reply from 72.14.207.99: bytes=32 time=341ms TTL=240

Ping statistics for 72.14.207.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 319ms, Maximum = 342ms, Average = 334ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan>ping /all

Well, I believe I typed in the commands you asked.
you can check in the text.


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Bump
This problem is becoming desperate!
I need my laptop for research projects!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Run the stack and WINSOCK repairs again after uninstalling ipv6 as follows ...

Start - Run - ipv6 uninstall - OK


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Currently uninstalling, is it normal that the window will just disappear after?


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Whoa, thanks TerryNet!
Any ideas on what might have caused it?

Thanks to both you and avisitor for helping me with my problem!
Now I can get back to work...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. Glad we could help you.

I guess lots of stuff can corrupt the stack or WINSOCK (the old winsockfix will mess up the XP SP2/SP3 stack) and I don't know why ipv6 sometimes causes trouble. I just advise those fixes when I see ipv6 or an "ugly" ipconfig /all, such as that stuff Austin noted.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Generally, I just advise uninstalling IPv6 unless its needed anyway. It has a tendency to mess up lots of things that would otherwise work perfectly fine.


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

